# Local 3 IBEW NYC Apprentice exchange program and the UK



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not sure where I saw that Local 3 IBEW NYc does a exchange in the UK, I think it might of been on the main Local 3 site. but how does one inquire about that program. 

Being to Europe last Aug 11 for a month I'd love to go to London and learn about the trade and the vast culture of the UK.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

sopranocaponyc said:


> I'm not sure where I saw that Local 3 IBEW NYc does a exchange in the UK, I think it might of been on the main Local 3 site. but how does one inquire about that program.
> 
> Being to Europe last Aug 11 for a month I'd love to go to London and learn about the trade and the vast culture of the UK.


Yes we have one of our Apprentices in London and one of theirs working in Manhattan. The Apprentices selected for that program are the top graded Apprentices judged not only from scholastic scores...but from union involvement, volunteer work, and community service. Needless to say, that was the most coveted position we ever opened up.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

icefalkon said:


> Yes we have one of our Apprentices in London and one of theirs working in Manhattan. The Apprentices selected for that program are the top graded Apprentices judged not only from scholastic scores...but from union involvement, volunteer work, and community service. Needless to say, that was the most coveted position we ever opened up.


 
Ty, Its something to think about for the future.


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

icefalkon said:


> Yes we have one of our Apprentices in London and one of theirs working in Manhattan. The Apprentices selected for that program are the top graded Apprentices judged not only from scholastic scores...but from union involvement, volunteer work, and community service. Needless to say, that was the most coveted position we ever opened up.


Ah....but you left out the most important qualification ..imo....is that apprentice a HARD worker????


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I met the kid and yes...he's top notch. Believe me...just as we wouldn't send a slouch to the UK...they are the same way.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Melissa809 said:


> Ah....but you left out the most important qualification ..imo....is that apprentice a HARD worker????


 
For this type of program, I would expect the one being sent there to be exemplary, in school, work and in the community, Someone that goes out side the box, someone who is always at meetings, never misses class, work and gets high marks. For me its something to strive for. Having been to London and the rest of Europe for a month during Aug 11 its something I'd love to do. Just getting back into the union is my American Dream but to be able to do that program would be the icing on the cake!

Oh and for those in Local 3 IBEW NYC, Happy _Harry Van Arsdale Jr. Day!_


----------

